# Audi Announces HD Radio Standard in 2011 Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Herndon, VA - Delivering the latest in digitally enhanced audio, extra programming and advanced data services, Audi of America today announced that it will offer HD Radio Technology as a standard feature on some of its 2011 models, including the A6, A8 and Q7. HD Radio Technology will also be available via the optional navigation radio in the 2011 A4, A5 and Q5 models. All models will be available at U.S. Audi dealerships by Fall 2010. 
“We are dedicated to providing our customers with the best entertainment options to enhance their Audi driving experience,” said Filip Brabec, General Manager, Product Planning at Audi of America. “These upcoming 2011 models will be fully equipped with the best in digital broadcast engineering, making it a clear choice to offer HD Radio Technology to our customers.”
“As a leader in engineering, Audi provides its drivers with high-quality innovation that truly defines the luxury markets, and they continue to raise the bar with the inclusion of HD Radio Technology,” said Jeff Jury, Chief Operating Officer of iBiquity Digital Corporation, the developer of digital HD Radio Technology for AM and FM audio and data broadcasting. “We are extremely pleased to be partnering with Audi and enabling their enthusiasts to enjoy the extra programming, crystal-clear sound, and advanced data services to enhance the driving experience.”
HD Radio Technology is available to 85 percent of Americans with more than 2,000 HD Radio stations on the air, and 1,100+ new HD2/HD3 Channels (FM multicast). The digital platform offers fresh, creative programming on HD2/HD3 Channels, with CD-quality sound on FM and FM-stereo quality sound on AM.
More information on HD Radio broadcast stations currently on air nationwide can be found at http://www.hdradio.com.
*ABOUT AUDI*
Audi of America Inc. and its 270 dealers offer a full line of German-engineered luxury vehicles. The Audi lineup is one of the freshest in the industry with 23 models, including 12 models launched during model years 2008 and 2009. Audi is among the most successful luxury automotive brands globally. In selling one million vehicles worldwide in 2008, AUDI AG recorded its 13th consecutive record year for sales growth. Visit http://www.audiusa.com or http://www.audiusanews.com for more information regarding Audi vehicle and business issues.
*ABOUT HD RADIO *
iBiquity Digital Corporation is the developer of HD Radio™ technology, which is fueling the digital radio revolution in the United States and around the world. The digital technology enables broadcasters to offer new FM channels, known as HD2/HD3 Channels through multicasting, crystal-clear sound and data services on both the AM and FM bands – all free, with no subscription fee. Leading broadcasters, consumer electronics manufacturers, automakers and retailers are committed to HD Radio Technology. iBiquity Digital is a privately held company with operations in Columbia, MD, Auburn Hills, MI, and Basking Ridge, NJ. For more information, please visit http://www.hdradio.com and http://www.ibiquity.com.
Note to editors: “HD Radio™” and the HD Radio logo are proprietary trademarks of iBiquity Digital Corporation. All other trademarks are the property of their respective owners. The “HD” in HD Radio is part of iBiquity Digital’s brand name for its advanced digital AM/FM system. It does not mean hybrid digital or high-definition digital; both of these are incorrect.


----------

